# Having problem posting in the LAMBDA Forum again!



## jdellasala

I ran into this problem before, and don't remember how it was resolved! I'm getting this error:




And no, it is not because the name starts with an underscore or because the parameter is bracketed because it's optional



I have no doubt it's something dumb. Could be me!


----------



## starl

According to @smozgur reply last time, you need to use all caps for the Function name.
CELLWIDTH(cell)


----------



## jdellasala

starl said:


> According to @smozgur reply last time, you need to use all caps for the Function name.
> CELLWIDTH(cell)


Thanks so much for finding that! Actually it wouldn't work with a leading underscore, or with either optional brackets or Upper/Lower case parameter. I had to change that part to CELLWIDTH(CELL) to get it to kick in. Didn't actually try it with ([CELL]), but it's not intuitive! Finally done though.
Thanks again!


----------



## smozgur

starl said:


> According to @smozgur reply last time, you need to use all caps for the Function name.
> CELLWIDTH(cell)


Thanks, Tracy.

@jdellasala: The question thread you asked that I answered in detail last month is three posts after this question thread in the About This Board forum - Trouble posting a LAMBDA function. You can bookmark it, then it will be saved in your bookmarked items if you need it as a future reference.


----------



## jdellasala

smozgur said:


> Thanks, Tracy.
> 
> @jdellasala: The question thread you asked that I answered in detail last month is three posts after this question thread in the About This Board forum - Trouble posting a LAMBDA function. You can bookmark it, then it will be saved in your bookmarked items if you need it as a future reference.
> 
> View attachment 80988


Thanks. Bookmarked!


----------

